# Reezen vs Alpha Max



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

really there isn't a loser in this, some will go both ways. Hoyt makes excellent limbs, and there aren't a whole lot of problems with the slim limbs either. It pretty much comes down to you shooting both and deciding which one is more comfortable for you.

That being said, I chose the reezen 7 for the only fact that mathews has really treated me good in the past, so I decided to stick with them. The reezen is an absolute tack driver and quiet. I don't look for speed so I shoot 65 lbs and 437 gr at 280 fps, which is decent but the hoyt is reportedly pretty much the same speed. I am sure hoyt has excellent costumer service also.


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

I just recently bought the am32 and am in love the solid back wall , smooth draw cycle, the deadness in your hand at the time of shot is unbelivable. plus single cam tech. is a thing of the past maybe mathews will realize this soon


----------

